# Under Armour sweathirts on sale.



## Jim (May 5, 2016)

Normally I would tell Under Armour to go you know where for killing us with their pricing. *In my opinion and mine only*, you have to be out of your mind to spend 60+ dollars on a sweatshirt. That is ridiculous, I don't care how much money you have/make. When you see me wearing them, its because they were gifts. I am not paying retail for their stuff.

That being said, They are on sale right now for $17.99 through Cabelas. These make great gifts for Christmas and what not. :LOL2: 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/under-armour-174-men-s-rival-hoodie-150-regular/1946690.uts?WT.mc_id=ir10451&utm_source=Slickdeals+LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10&irgwc=1


----------



## Fire1386 (May 6, 2016)

Sold out.... thanks for the link though


----------



## Ozark River Runner (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up! I was able to get one before they sold out. They went quick! About 30 minutes after I ordered mine I told a co-worker about it and when he went to order they were gone.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2016)

dang it!


----------

